# Sticky  Heresy Subscriptions



## jigplums

*Heresy Subscriptions*​ 
In recent months Heresy Online has gone from strength to strength, from starting out less than a year ago we now attract over 14 million hits a month. Many of the people we encounter day to day through Games Workshop games have heard of or are familiar with the site, including running into guys in local stores, clubs and tournaments that are already members. 

Apart from the amazing sense of community we have, one thing that sets us apart and those who enjoy the site cherish the most is how user friendly we are and how awesome our additional “features” are. It has always been our goal to give the best forum experience possible to our members, myself and Jezlad have always felt that if we are going to build a Warhammer 40k forum, then it had better be the best. So far we’re _extremely_ happy and proud of the community you guys have built in such a short time frame.

In order to keep pushing ourselves and help us deliver the best we are happy to announce our Heresy Subscriber membership scheme. 

This is a great way for members to help us sustain the forum and aid our constant strive towards perfection.
If you feel that you get at least *£15 worth of enjoyment* out of heresy-online.net _per year_, we ask that you please consider helping the site by *subscribing*.

Remember there is absolutely no obligation to become a subscriber, its just an awesome way for our members to help give back to the rest of the community. 

*What is the money used for?*
All proceeds will go towards supporting the site, adding new features (many of the additional features we add cost upwards of $100 a go), software & hardware upgrades, as well as monthly server/bandwidth fees and competition prizes.

*Will my supporter status expire?*
Server costs are ongoing from day one of the site going live. As such your supporter status will expire exactly one month or one year from the date your subscription began, depending on the length and type of subscription you initially signed up for. Alternatively you may opt for a recurring payment that continues your subscription until you cancel it.
For a small monthly payment of only £1.50 or £15.00 for the year *you will receive our undying gratitude* and the following Heresy Online benefits,

Supporters will each receive: 
A custom Title 
Access to the private Endgame forums 
Triple PM storage. (150 Messages) 
A larger avatar (150 x 150px) 
A larger profile picture (150 x 150px) 
A Supporter icon will be displayed under their username 
YouTube! Video Avatars
All subscribers usernames will be displayed in *blue bold text*.
Google adverts are blocked and don't show for supporters.
[*]Finally, all supporters will be listed alongside the staff on the forum leaders page.

Purchasing a supporter subscription does not grant immunity to the forum rules. Refunds cannot be paid to banned members.

*How do I subscribe?*
A link to the paid subscription page is given on the left hand side of your usercp (at the bottom in the Miscellaneous section). Alternatively you can access the page here Paid Subscriptions. Users have the option of signing up for a single or recurring payment.

*Other ways of contributing*
There are other ways to contribute to the site, apart from all the wonderful pic’s, army help, idea’s and comments you share with other members of the boards.

Thanks to all of you for your generosity, both in the past and in the future. 
*Again we can't stress enough that there is no obligation to become a subscriber. Its just a nice way to say thanks and helps keep the forum online.*

If you have any questions or queries please contact Jezlad

*SUPPORT HERESY ONLINE - CLICK HERE*


Please be aware that some of the themes discussed in the Endgame forum are adult by nature. The area is hidden to regular users and therefore we let some of the rules slide.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

gah, if only i could afford it, but thats like 45 bucks a year over here, plus the fact i have no way of getting it out without my bloody dad finding out :angry:

sorry guys, you know i would if i could :victory:


----------



## Hivemind Demeter

I'm actually trying to get my group of players to join on here.
That would be 3 or 4 guys, and then I would probably spread the word to the people I play with every now and then at my local game store.


----------



## warrior-of-hope

i've signed up so happy to help, a small price for what i get out of it. And really its only fair if i have the money and can affored it, its like less than a tactical squad for a whole years sign up


----------



## warrior-of-hope

anyone know where i can get a cool avatar from?


----------



## Vero

Suggestion.

For a paid subscribors, all advertisements should be removed. So regular users and guests see them, but paid subscribors do not.

That's one of the nicest ways to say thanks to your premium members, it is also is a motivtor to get more subscriptions


----------



## Jezlad

Good idea Vero

I've added the conditionals and blocked Google ads for supporters. 

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Vero

ew. possibly worst time for conversion rates... but what the hey.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yeah that is a damn good idea.


----------



## Galahad

I just made a donation, if I;d have known subscriptions were going to come up I'd have waited ;-P


----------



## Vero

Perhaps they will allow your donation to go towards a subscription...

I went for the subscription myself.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hell. I would help in any way I can, but I'm 14 with no credit card and my mother is very strict about me using her card. 
I know her number by heart, but it would come up in the invoice she gets.


----------



## hephesto

Good initiative here guys, count me in!


----------



## Jezlad

Remember that you get to select a custom user title guys on your usercp panel.


----------



## warrior-of-hope

yeah probably true, prob see a few more in jan...but heh we get the benfits now


----------



## Ezekial Lightning

Great idea, but, sadly like bloodhound i dont have a and people would never let me give 2 a site they dont even know about.


----------



## Brother Shrike

Ezekial Lightning said:


> Great idea, but, sadly like bloodhound i dont have a and people would never let me give 2 a site they dont even know about.


agreed.  my mom would probably kill me if she knew I was on a forum.


----------



## Vero

Brother Shrike said:


> agreed.  my mom would probably kill me if she knew I was on a forum.


That's because the internet is serious business.
http://blog.dreamhost.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/serious.jpg

It comes with the territory that many users wont have a CC / be under age to obtain one. That's why it's important for HO to offer something to their members who can donate, such as the advertisements going away, user titles etc.

With that in mind, there are a lot of people who dont have the money to contribute or can't do to the no access to CC thing. Many of them may be able to donate their time in the form of graphic images, articles, researching, scouting, or even programing additions to the site. Jez, perhaps you can honor those users in either the same way, or another way.

Just trying to spin some creative wheels.


----------



## Brother Shrike

Vero said:


> That's because the internet is serious business.
> http://blog.dreamhost.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/serious.jpg
> 
> It comes with the territory that many users wont have a CC / be under age to obtain one. That's why it's important for HO to offer something to their members who can donate, such as the advertisements going away, user titles etc.
> 
> With that in mind, there are a lot of people who dont have the money to contribute or can't do to the no access to CC thing. Many of them may be able to donate their time in the form of graphic images, articles, researching, scouting, or even programing additions to the site. Jez, perhaps you can honor those users in either the same way, or another way.
> 
> Just trying to spin some creative wheels.


yeah, I could help in a lot of those ways! I have photoshop, and I'm a decent programmer in C++ ( not sure about PHP, unfortunately) but yeah great ideas Vero!!!! 3 cheers for vero! 

edit: I have also "discreetly" put a link to HO in several places on the BnC, including my sig.  does that count for anything?


----------



## Jezlad

> That's because the internet is serious business.
> http://blog.dreamhost.com/wp-content...08/serious.jpg


Simply Brilliant!


----------



## Ezekial Lightning

Brother Shrike said:


> yeah, I could help in a lot of those ways! I have photoshop, and I'm a decent programmer in C++ ( not sure about PHP, unfortunately) but yeah great ideas Vero!!!! 3 cheers for vero!
> 
> edit: I have also "discreetly" put a link to HO in several places on the BnC, including my sig.  does that count for anything?


Well, i could try 2 get photoshop 2...


----------



## Jezlad

Remember guys, subscribing is an option, you don't have to sign up, and you aren't missing out on any of the features you had before if you can't or dont want to.

The costs involved in running a site like this do mount up. At some point a dedicated server will be needed. Plus all the additional feature we've been adding do cost money. People don't write these scripts for free. We have one large addon that cost over $100 and many more for slightly less.

We're not forcing anyone to pay or blocking anything that you had before, we're just giving people who use the site and enjoy all the benefits of the time, effort and money that's put into it the option say thanks and help out by subscribing. 

To continue to improve the site we need to upgrade the server. Our script query limit is almost reaching critical. 

We're grateful for all your continued ideas and suggestions. Without them the site wouldn't advance. However, the google adsense and advertising are a small price to pay for the long term plans and future of the site. Visiting adsense links generates income for the site and helps ensure its longevity and gives the admin team the ability to purchase and install the countless features that set us apart from the rest.

Anyone that wishes to assist the site by means other than donating can join our  Recon Team.

Jez


----------



## Brother Shrike

Jezlad said:


> Remember guys, subscribing is an option, you don't have to sign up, and you aren't missing out on any of the features you had before if you can't or dont want to.
> 
> The costs involved in running a site like this do mount up. At some point a dedicated server will be needed. Plus all the additional feature we've been adding do cost money. People don't write these scripts for free. We have one large addon that cost over $100 and many more for slightly less.
> 
> We're not forcing anyone to pay or blocking anything that you had before, we're just giving people who use the site and enjoy all the benefits of the time, effort and money that's put into it the option say thanks and help out by subscribing.
> 
> To continue to improve the site we need to upgrade the server. Our script query limit is almost reaching critical.
> 
> We're grateful for all your continued ideas and suggestions. Without them the site wouldn't advance. However, the google adsense and advertising are a small price to pay for the long term plans and future of the site. Visiting adsense links generates income for the site and helps ensure its longevity and gives the admin team the ability to purchase and install the countless features that set us apart from the rest.
> 
> Anyone that wishes to assist the site by means other than donating can join our  Recon Team.
> 
> Jez


wait, the site gets money only when we click on the links?

so to give the site lots of money, we can click on the links a whole bunch of times and then close all the new tabs? *evil grin* <insert suitably evil laugh>


----------



## Jezlad

Errrr, the account will be blocked if people over spam the links... so don't!


----------



## FrozenOrb

Vero said:


> Suggestion.
> 
> For a paid subscribors, all advertisements should be removed. So regular users and guests see them, but paid subscribors do not.
> 
> That's one of the nicest ways to say thanks to your premium members, it is also is a motivtor to get more subscriptions


With Firefox and the Adblock extension blocking site's ads is simple. That said I wish long and smooth sailing to this site.


----------



## Alexander_67

Hmm trying to subscribe (promised i'd do it after 100 posts) But paypal is screwing me around. I seems to think i've already registered my card when i havent? This is a new card. I'll keep trying but i'm getting pissed off.


----------



## Alexander_67

24 hours and one giant hair-pullling-out session later and i've finally got the payment through! Yay me. Screw paypal!


----------



## jigplums

welcome to the subscribers club   good to see people giving back, so we can continue to grow the community


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Another soldier in the fight against communism!


----------



## cccp

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


lol


----------



## Darthlace

subscribed happy to help


----------



## Tau Chaotix

would if i could guys, but im 13 and dont have much cash

-Olek.


----------



## slaaneshy

Worth it for the arcade alone!


----------



## Tau Chaotix

What do yo get in the arcade thats extra?

-Olek.


----------



## Deceiver

I went ahead and splurged to contribute to the site. Hope others will as well. 
Did have a q-- if not enough peeps subscribe and we lose the site,will those who donated get their $$$ back?????
should have asked first before I subsribed. oops.


----------



## Jezlad

The site is very unlikely to be lost.

If worst comes to worst we'll lose a few features and have to run it minimalistic with all the settings switched to conserve the CPU.

Failing that i'll be forced to pay the additional server fees myself. I just wanted to let eveyone know where we stand and why the site was chugging and taken offline a few days back.


----------



## swntzu

What about a raffle?

Failing that we could always strip for extra cash


----------



## Jezlad

The legalities of a raffle are being explored.

Do you have any news on whether this can be carried out without breaking any international gambling laws?


----------



## GoRy

Would taking the arcade down for a few days maybe help conserve server load a little? Im not really sure how popular they are here though.


----------



## morfangdakka

I think it is just best to just ask for donations from people. A raffle might be more of a headache than what it would be worth. 

Donated glad to help a great site.


----------



## Wolfblade

I like the idea of the monthly, non-renewal subscription.

I don't play the game(s), but I like to paint. I only joined here very recently, and already I've looked through hundreds of pictures. I couldn't really afford the £15 year subscription, and as I've just joined, I don't know if I'd even be around in a year's time, but I'm sure anyone would agree that at least £1.50 is a very small price to pay for the suggestions and inspiration.


----------



## Pickle

Donated for a month all I could get in paypal but hope it helps.


----------



## GoRy

Threw a 1.50 in too. Its not much


----------



## Churlton

Glad to be of service for a great site.


----------



## newt_e

I've just done my yearly subscription...


----------



## bitsandkits

Paid up for a year ! love the site guys keep it up


----------



## Anphicar

Wow, it happened! 

Well clearly with the growth of Heresy i guess this was the right way to go. 

Good job guys.


----------



## pyroanarchist

Good for a year. Glad I could help out a site that really helps me out with the hobby. Can't wait to see the 'bells and whistles' of the new server.


----------



## wertypop

i support there for I am!


----------



## wertypop

My support is hear Jz!
as on the street!

one up for us that have all our etc!


----------



## cccp

pyroanarchist said:


> Good for a year. Glad I could help out a site that really helps me out with the hobby. Can't wait to see the 'bells and whistles' of the new server.


faster forum browsing for all! also, upgraded features and vbull. 3.7 gold.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

I'd be happy to subscribe, but... is there any chance of adding an alternate payment option to circumvent the big nasty load of bollocks that is PayPal?


----------



## dogowar

Signing up now. The least I can do for the awesome service you guys provide.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Signed up a few minutes ago for a monthly reacurring. Happy to help, hope the site does well!

-Dirge


----------



## khorneflake

can i subscribe without paypal, like mailing, or credit card?


----------



## CrazyfrogXxX

i wud but im like 12 years old!!!! money dont come that eazy!


----------



## luthorharkon

I'll be donating some cash as soon as I get a replacement card through the post (lost the damn thing, luckily there's no money on it though).
Should be soon,
LH


----------



## Trignama

if you guys put in an option other than paypal (i.e. cards) i'll be more than happy to subscribe, i love this forum ha ha


----------



## Wraithian

Beautiful site, great community--I'm happy to help in any way I can.


----------



## charlie10

im happy to help out in any way i can:good:


----------



## Concrete Hero

Definitely going to look into subscribing.
It's my Bday in just a few days so hopefully sometime next week!


----------



## the cabbage

Hey I finally paid, sorry for being a lazy bastard!


----------



## Lord Reevan

Can I ask would money from a 3v card be acceptable? That is the only credit card I have and a few places don't take them.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Well I'm now a glorified Supporter, just paid my first recurring £1.50 a month...


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

planning to subscribe in the next week or so, IF I can convince the paents that it's an early crimbo present!


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

Hmm, well, that was a complete and utter failure. God I hate my family. Sorry guys, the minute I can leave home...


----------



## Blackhiker

Yeahs I be a supporter.


----------



## khorneflake

im subscribing for my christmas present to heresy.
sorry for being a lazy bum. cheers


----------



## pchandler43

Sent up my payment


----------



## Trevor Drake

Just donated. Thanks for the site Jez and friends, im glad to help any way that i can.


----------



## Jezlad

Thanks for the support guys. 

It really is appreciated, especially right now when we have a few projects and issues with site revenue on the go.


----------



## Talos

I just donated £15 I was going to get a IG heavy weapon team then I thought I should do something important. Since I joined in August last year this site has given me so much. It so well layed out and the people on here are great.


----------



## Lord Reevan

Finally did it.... Had to find my damn 3v card first though and that took ages....


----------



## Gore Hunter

figured id start giving back since i use this forum so much so cheers Jez


----------



## Chaosftw

Started Donating. Love the site so I figured it was worth it 

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Gore Hunter

lol good job m8 i still wield my rep sword for supporters when i can as it stands ive already repped u thugh but well done


----------



## Cabagepatch

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> gah, if only i could afford it, but thats like 45 bucks a year over here, plus the fact i have no way of getting it out without my bloody dad finding out :angry:
> 
> sorry guys, you know i would if i could :victory:



Its $21.39 by the way. ~Just use google for converstion tools/calulator. k:

~And yah, i used to have crazy anti-internet/video games parents... then i moved out and away to college... You'll be free soon enough kid


----------



## gwmaniac

Cabagepatch said:


> Its $21.39 by the way. ~Just use google for converstion tools/calulator. k:
> 
> ~And yah, i used to have crazy anti-internet/video games parents... then i moved out and away to college... You'll be free soon enough kid


He's canadian, the Canadian dollar is vastly different from the U.S. Dollar.  As for me, I will start supporting Heresy once I can get a job, right now, I am broke, I feel bad about using Heresy without paying the price.


----------



## Suntalon

How do we donate? I can't find the button.


----------



## Galahad

It's explained in the very first post of the thread, but just in case you missed it, here's a link http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/payments.php


----------



## Suntalon

thank you very much.


----------



## Ste

I think il subscribe once i get my wage in a fortnight  im on the site pretty much everyday and have been here for quite a while now. i get loads of ideas and feedback on my stuff. count me in.


----------



## Deneris

FINALLY sent in a subscription AND a donation; I'm here more often than church, so might as well fill Jez's donation plate instead :wink:...

That, and the site is worth it.


----------



## Azwraith

dont forget your donator badge!


----------



## Lopspoon

I look forward to supporting once. Convince me father


----------



## Galahad

big dose of rep, swanky sig banner, custom title and blue nametag to let everyone know how awesome you are. A secret forum to share things too awesome for the normal folks, plus the satisfaction of helping Heresy


----------



## scruff

Can we mail the stuff to Jez directly if we're British plx?


----------



## Galahad

You'd have to work that out with Jez, but it's quicker, easier and more above board if you just do it through the paypal.


----------



## Sgt_Naaman

I would love to subscribe but I do not wish to pay via paypal.


----------



## Galahad

You should send a PM to Jezlad and work out the details then. We prefer paypal though because it's secure and convenient for us and our members.


----------



## 18827

can i pay without paypal, i hate using that shit, they just take your cash for doing nothing


----------



## Galahad

We use paypal because it's fast, secure, and it all goes right to the heresy account. It's the preferred method, and we;re the ones paying the fees.

But if you want to PM Jezlad he might be able to work out an alternative.


----------



## hijynx

Subscribed now, I've learned alot for as new player here. I've played for less than a year, and people actually ask me rules/tactics questions now. 

Glad to help anyway I can.


p.s. I made a new signature to go with my sweet oversized avatar, check it out.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i love the sig, just be aware that the max sig size, even for supporters is 450x150. 

Thank you for subscribing! :victory:

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Talos

Just renewed my subscription, decided to renew it for two years this time.


----------



## Azkaellon

i hate to say it but the subscripition fee is a bit to high....42.50 canadian\us is more then most people can afford (my self included) now day's since the economy is well...Gone.


----------



## Galahad

That's the 2 year price though, if I'm not mistaken. There are 1 year and 1 month options for those on a budget. I do the yearly recurring, I can spare $22ish a year for heresy. That ends up being less than the cost of a bottle of soda every month.

I'll buy one less coke every month for Heresy.


----------



## Da Joka

Next payday I'll have enough to get myself all subscribed


----------



## Azwraith

ahh due to the awesome australian dollar i can afford a yearly subscription quite easily.. its like 2 meals at maccas.. 

so.. ergo by subscribing to heresy i will not eat that junk which means i will lose weight...

HERESY SUBSCRIPTION IS A DIET!!!!


----------



## World Eater XII

Haha fair enough, maybe jez should make up a spam ad saying "sub to heresy and lose 60lb's in a week"?!


----------



## EmbraCraig

Well, weight loss or no weight loss - I'm now subbed up for another year anyway


----------



## Broken

I signed up to become a subscriber last night, and Paypal said the transaction has gone through. It's only monthly, because I don't have much money currently. Just wondering how long it takes for the upgrades?


----------



## World Eater XII

should be pretty quick, just check under yr user cp and profile!


----------



## Tbirch

I'll be joining when I get paid next month.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Tbirch said:


> I'll be joining when I get paid next month.


glad to hear it mate! :drinks:

CP


----------



## Boc

Granted, I've only been on the site for a week...but meh. It gives me enough entertainment to keep me coming back.

Now if only I could convince more people to post on my short stories so I feel like someone is actually reading them 

Hrm...problem. My PayPal email isn't the same as the one registered to this user name...halp?


----------



## Baron Spikey

I'm going to be in that annoying situation where my subscription runs out on the 28th and I can't renew it for 2 days- welcome back adverts 

Had to clear out my PM box cause it was too full for those 2 days of...*grumble*


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> Now if only I could convince more people to post on my short stories so I feel like someone is actually reading them


i'm getting there... 

CP


----------



## Boc

Commissar Ploss said:


> i'm getting there...
> 
> CP


I'm such a prima donna k:


----------



## deathbringer

Happily renewed mine yesterday
Though i feel that the welcoming embrace of my overdraft is a false lure i felt that paying 15 pounds for a whole year was the best option.... honestly no adverts is surprisingly heavenly.


----------



## Zondarian

That is me subbed now, time to start giving back


----------



## shaantitus

Sub is good till sept so donated GBP 20. The aussies should really get donating because the exchange rate is so good for us at the moment. GBP 20 is only$33. It used to be over $40.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Renewed my yearly subscription so I'm good till the end of April 2011.


----------



## HOBO

I haven't looked into it but - as far as renewing a yearly subscription, do you receive a message when the due date is approaching?


----------



## Baron Spikey

When your down to your last week it comes up with a message above all the forum boards.


----------



## HOBO

Baron Spikey said:


> When your down to your last week it comes up with a message above all the forum boards.


Thanks..good to know.


----------



## ItsPug

Just renewed the subscription. £15 is worth it to have no adverts lol!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i've just gotten updated as well. good for another year. 

CP


----------



## Shandathe

I've grabbed a subscription as well, and even decided to add a donation. Okay, it's small donation but I've barely been here a week...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Just paid the 15 GBP to become a supporter for 12 months.
Its the least i can do to give back to the Heresy community.


----------



## Trevor Drake

I would love to donate again. I just know the last time that I donated, the issue of us Google Chrome users came up. I still to this day have problems with Chrome and heresy-online.net. 

Now, I realize that we are only 'roughly 4% of the current user population, and why should the forum invest in that 4% when the other 96% are just fine', but I would be more than happy to invest if that 4% of us would have an easier ease of use with our chosen internet program, especially when Internet Explorer can be so slow, and Mozilla does not work for everyone. Then again, that could just be part of being the minority on the interwebz.


----------



## Lord Reevan

I'm on chrome And Heresy is fine for me. I should donate again but it's been a hectic few months


----------



## Ultra111

I have donated for the first time, glad to be of service :drinks:

Just a quick question
How/where do I get my custom title?

For my larger avatar and profile pic, will I have to re-upload them? As it hasn't resized them. Thanks, hopefully will make a yearly subrscription soon!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Custom title is in your control panel.

And yes, you will need to re-upload your avatar.


----------



## Ultra111

KingOfCheese said:


> Custom title is in your control panel.


I can't find it...:blush: lol



KingOfCheese said:


> And yes, you will need to re-upload your avatar.


Thanks, got that


----------



## Baron Spikey

*User CP* and then* Edit Profile*


----------



## Ultra111

Baron Spikey said:


> *User CP* and then* Edit Profile*


Found it just as you replied, thanks


----------



## Azwraith

I have re-subscribed to heresy for another year.. but as i am flat broke i cannot donate again..

maybe for heresy's christmas present i should donate.. mmm yes.. heresy your present maybe a donation.. (dont want to ruin the surprise!!)


----------



## ckcrawford

Not able to pay for this month, but when I get my training pay check I'll be able to give a good something. Christmas present sounds nice.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Azwraith said:


> I have re-subscribed to heresy for another year.. but as i am flat broke i cannot donate again..
> 
> maybe for heresy's christmas present i should donate.. mmm yes.. heresy your present maybe a donation.. (dont want to ruin the surprise!!)


You've got yer pretty rep, enjoy the extra meaningless numbers


----------



## Azwraith

Baron Spikey said:


> You've got yer pretty rep, enjoy the extra meaningless numbers


wait.. what!!?!? MEANINGLESS!!! MY FUTURE!!! MY DREAM!!!!! **runs of crying**


----------



## shaantitus

Baron, you have upset him now.


----------



## TheAllFather

Wo0t. Finally got around to subscribing. ^^


----------



## Captain Galus

Finally my Paypal works! Glad to be part of the gentry now hehe :biggrin:


----------



## apidude

I'm in. Thanks for setting it up and running it. I have learned a lot and enjoy the interactions. Look forward to being around for a while.....

Keep up the good work.....

For the Greater Good.....
Apidude.


----------



## Svartmetall

Just renewed my sub for another 2 years


----------



## bitsandkits

Svartmetall said:


> Just renewed my sub for another 2 years


is it that time again? christ were did the last year go?


----------



## Svartmetall

bitsandkits said:


> is it that time again? christ were did the last year go?


If you find out, let me know - I haven't got a fucking clue where it went either :biggrin:


----------



## Boc

Svartmetall said:


> If you find out, let me know - I haven't got a fucking clue where it went either :biggrin:


Cocaine's a helluva drug...


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Boc said:


> Cocaine's a helluva drug...


I don't like cocaine .... but I love the way it smells!!!:good:


----------



## Svartmetall




----------



## ckcrawford

THE ROCKEN ROLL CLOWN... and he does cocaine.....

LOL. Anyhow, I just realized how not having a blue name sucks. Saw some of the heretics subscriptions finished and I was like... wtf happened your name man... you should fix that mate. I will never not have a blue name... or help me god.


----------



## i23theone23i

just donated a few days ago


----------



## Doelago

ckcrawford said:


> I just realized how not having a blue name sucks. Saw some of the heretics subscriptions finished and I was like... wtf happened your name man... you should fix that mate. I will never not have a blue name... or help me god.


Well, lucky you who *can* get yourself a subscription again. I cannot get myself one, so when the current one ends, I will be floating back into the sea or emptiness. (From where the fuck did I get that?) :cray:

Guess I will be forced to pull of Dark Discipleships until the next time they are handed out...


----------



## Serpion5

Doelago said:


> Well, lucky you who *can* get yourself a subscription again. I cannot get myself one, so when the current one ends, I will be floating back into the sea or emptiness. (From where the fuck did I get that?) :cray:
> 
> Guess I will be forced to pull of Dark Discipleships until the next time they are handed out...


A debit card is the best option as soon as it`s viable for you. It allows you to pay for this sort of stuff but it`s your own money so you`re more conciouss about using it. 

I have not looked back. I originally got my card specifically to subscribe to Heresy. :laugh:


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> A debit card is the best option as soon as it`s viable for you. It allows you to pay for this sort of stuff but it`s your own money so you`re more conciouss about using it.
> 
> I have not looked back. I originally got my card specifically to subscribe to Heresy. :laugh:


When I get one, which should not be to far away actually, I will be getting myself a years subscription and the bellow mug right away.


----------



## Serpion5

:laugh: 

I was considering getting a hat, but I never wear one anymore... :dunno:


----------



## ckcrawford

Doelago said:


> Well, lucky you who *can* get yourself a subscription again. I cannot get myself one, so when the current one ends, I will be floating back into the sea or emptiness. (From where the fuck did I get that?) :cray:
> 
> Guess I will be forced to pull of Dark Discipleships until the next time they are handed out...


Get a job. :laugh:. I'm currently making reserve money and working as a watch salesman after applying to millions of jobs. So I wouldn't say I'm lucky persae. I would just say... I did it takes. Besides... how else to spread my heretical ideology...


----------



## Diatribe1974

As soon as I can get Paypal to change which account my current ATM Debit card is assigned to (was originally setup through a loooooooooooooong dead email account), I'll assign it to my current email address and become a supporter here. Man, I hate paypal so freaking much. (more than most folks who use it)

*Edit*

Update.

Was able to remember my old email address login & password & get it removed from that account. Unfortunately, I have to wait 24-48 hours for this code of some kind to be affixed to the bill they charged me to "make sure it's my account". Once I confirm things with this code, they'll refund my account, confirm it all, then I'll be able to start the whole "Supporter" thing here.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Okay, this coming Wednesday, I'll have enough money put into this stupid Paypal account to get me taken care of for some time now. What is the current conversion I need for the 1 year single (non-recurring) payment in US dollars?


----------



## Diatribe1974

Why does Paypal want my Bank Account Routing Number (and Account Number) when I've already verified my freaking ATM Debit Card with them already, just so I can add funds to this account?

Seriously, I can understand the need to verify my atm card & my email address, but now to add in another seemingly arcane & outdated step, just to add money, so I can then donate funds to Heresy Online (unless there's another outmoded step involved in order to do that too?). Ugh. I've not had a single check in so long, I'll have to call up the bank, just so I can get my routing number.


----------



## docgeo

Doelago said:


> When I get one, which should not be to far away actually, I will be getting myself a years subscription and the bellow mug right away.


Wait!!! how can I get one of those cool mugs? I don't see a shop icon anywhere?

Doc

edit: never mind I found it..hahahaha


----------



## Diatribe1974

Well Doc, I'm not sure many mods/admins pay attention to this thread, as I've asked some questions (and even PM'd some of the "Powers that Be" here) with a price question, but got zero response (only Commissar Ploss was nice enough to respond to another question I had).


----------



## KingOfCheese

I keep an eye on these threads, as do some of the other staff.

If you are having trouble with something and need me to bring it to the attention of all of the staff, then let me know via PM.

Regarding your price question, just check the conversion rates on xe.com, and allow an extra 5-10% for Paypal's dodgy conversion rates.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

for anyone else wanting to know. here is the link for the Heresy Gear : http://www.cafepress.com/heresyonline

CP


----------



## Diatribe1974

KingOfCheese said:


> I keep an eye on these threads, as do some of the other staff.
> 
> If you are having trouble with something and need me to bring it to the attention of all of the staff, then let me know via PM.
> 
> Regarding your price question, just check the conversion rates on xe.com, and allow an extra 5-10% for Paypal's dodgy conversion rates.


I honestly wish there was simply a more direct way to do the whole donation thing here. I got my routing number earlier today, but had to go to work. No biggie, figured I'd get home and set things up and finally get the ball rolling.

Wrong.

Now Paypal wants to send 2 "transfers" to my account, then I have to check back in 2-3 business days and enter those numbers that it did and then take things from there.

Seriously, WTF is this nonsense Paypal is doing? One would've assumed that the moment I verified my account with them & since they have my ATM-Debit Card information, that they'd say "Okay, how much you want to put into your account?" and it'd be as simple as that.

Hell no.

Man...what's it take to get this crap going? Seriously, I know I don't have to do this, but I figured "Hey, I like Heresy Online, let's throw them some money & show my support." But Jesus H. Christ, they're making it as difficult as possible.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

that's actually a simple step. it's like .02 cents. I did it. you keep the money. lol It's worth it, now i've been taking care of all my stuff online through paypal. it's much easier.

CP


----------



## Azkaellon

Well That link makes me laugh so hard is great....I think i found jez's fave item

http://www.cafepress.ca/HeresyOnline.240418927

Also...why is there no Black Color Option for the hats...?


----------



## Diatribe1974

Commissar Ploss said:


> that's actually a simple step. it's like .02 cents. I did it. you keep the money. lol It's worth it, now i've been taking care of all my stuff online through paypal. it's much easier.
> 
> CP


I've got 30$ going into my Paypal account. Of course, it's going to take "3-5 Business Days" to complete (again). But at least, once this stupid thing is setup, it should (hopefully) be instantly able to transfer funds over for the 1 year donation I'm going to do, yes? Or is there another 3-5 business days for that transaction?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Diatribe1974 said:


> I've got 30$ going into my Paypal account. Of course, it's going to take "3-5 Business Days" to complete (again). But at least, once this stupid thing is setup, it should (hopefully) be instantly able to transfer funds over for the 1 year donation I'm going to do, yes? Or is there another 3-5 business days for that transaction?


Pretty sure its instant.


----------



## Diatribe1974

KingOfCheese said:


> Pretty sure its instant.


Okay, once I got the money transferred into the Paypal account, it was an instant process to get it paid over to Jezled. Sad that it's so simple once it's to that point, but it's this stupid process to get there (not Heresy's fault, but Paypal's convoluted process of idiocy IMHO).

Ah well. Ya'll got 1 year off me. Glad to support this place in my own way!


----------



## Zodd

Diatribe1974 said:


> Okay, once I got the money transferred into the Paypal account, it was an instant process to get it paid over to Jezled. Sad that it's so simple once it's to that point, but it's this stupid process to get there (not Heresy's fault, but Paypal's convoluted process of idiocy IMHO).
> 
> Ah well. Ya'll got 1 year off me. Glad to support this place in my own way!


At last you pulled it off. That's dedication, +rep


----------



## KingOfCheese

Good to hear you got it worked out mate. 

Paypal can be a bitch, but once its set up it makes paying for things online a LOT easier.


----------



## Boc

Mine insta-renewed itself a month or so back, yay no effort on my part haha


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

So I got the two year renewable subscribtion and was wondering when that thing kicks in?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

should be fairly instantaneously... shoot Jez a PM and he should be able to straighten it out. 

CP


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

okay it got sorted out.


----------



## shaantitus

Subscribed for another two years. Technically my sub had run out but I caught it before all the ads came back. Made another donation too. It has been a while since my last one.


----------



## gothik

thats me subscribed after all this time, can only do it on a month by month basis but hell done it


----------



## Boc

Cheers, we appreciate the support


----------



## Azkaellon

ThatOtherGuy said:


> okay it got sorted out.


Your Avatar scares the $#(@ out of me..... :shok:


----------



## Mossy Toes

I figure now, with the donation drive and advertising troubles, is as good a time as any to support the site I use so very much. Just signed up for the recurring yearly subscriber plan. And honestly, I'm on H-O far and away enough to justify becoming a supporter. I heartily encourage any other people who've been on the edge like me to take the plunge.

You go, Heresy!


----------



## shaantitus

My sub does not run out till next year, but since my divorce I have a bit more money swinging. $200 bucks for heresy.


----------



## Mossy Toes

I am gobstopped.

Everybody, +rep this man.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Unfortunately I don't have a lot spare this week, it being mortgage week, but have $20.


----------



## Brother Subtle

Donated $10 today. Sorry it couldn't be more. I might swing you another $10 next pay. While i dont get on here that much anymore. Its the best 40k forum I've found. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Zion

I know I gave that $150 (and later the $4 because I wanted to see it hit at least 300% before I lost my iternets) last month, but have another $100 Jez.

So how much more before I get a lifetime supporter tag? ;p


----------



## neferhet

5 $ for heresy.
I feel like the little boy in the video. Still...I'm doing my part!!!


----------



## ItsPug

Re-subscribed. £15 to get rid of the adverts is a steal.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

Shall be picking up a lifetime sub. Even though I'm fairly new and don't game any longer... I find the Black Library section helpful!


----------



## revilo44

I just sub. finally,but now I'm blue and I will never go back.


----------



## Kobrakai

I've been on here for donkeys years and I think it's about time I contributed a little something to the cause!

I get paid in a few days time, when it comes through I'll take up a subscription and chuck in a bit more to the kitty!


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

Subbed for a recurring subscription.


----------



## Nordicus

Just renewed my subscription - Keep up the awesome work fellas :good:


----------



## mcmuffin

Well I'm getting back into the hobby after a long absence due to college/ work, but that's all finished now, so it's time to re-establish my support for Heresy. Subbed


----------



## Tawa

Good to see you back again


----------



## gothik

mines on auto payment, sometimes i miss it but always get it back


----------



## Nacho libre

fack it, ill renew mine tomorrow.


----------



## Nacho libre

I am now back on the grid.


----------



## Tawa

Ace :good:


----------



## Nordicus

3rd year on the subscription - Supporting where I can :good:


----------



## Battman

Da Golden Waaagh, is now blue!!!! Finally decided that after all of this time i probably should subscribe/support this awesome site. Have had a good 3.5 years on heresy certainly think thats worth that $30 AUD.

Along with renewed zeal for the game (40k), i really should start getting back into the forum again.

Thats all.


----------

